# Fresh batch of newfie moose jerky



## novadoc

Tried a new recipe using whole muscle moose meat.

This is hands down the best batch of jerky I have ever made.

I started with 7.5 lbs of beautiful moose (steaks and roasts I brought back from my trip in the summer)
This trimmed out to 6.5lbs

Cut by hand as I don't have a slicer, the thin pieces are usually finished in 4-5 hours.

I smoked in hickory and maple 50/50 for 4 hours, holding 140-145f

I rotate my racks every hour to get an even drying and at 4 hours I check for doneness and remove any pieces that are to my liking. Of course this is also when I do a taste test to check wheather there is enough Smokey goodness.

Here is the smoker with meat in at 7am






I use electric heat for jerky as it is easier to maintain the lower temps.

Here is the first product to come off at 12pm






Recipe to come, my son is bugging me for lunch :-)


----------



## thomas phillips

Never had Moose before but all that jerky sure does look good!!!


----------



## novadoc

I got this recipe from rackman323 on archerytalk forum

Sweet n Spicy Venison Jerky Recipe

5 lbs Venison (sliced about ¼” thick)

Marinade: 
1 cup of soy sauce 
3/4 cup of brown sugar 
1/2 cup of molasses 
1/4 cup of Worcestershire sauce

Seasoning: 
2 tablespoons of garlic powder 
2 tablespoons of onion powder 
1 tablespoon of red pepper flakes 
1 tablespoon of black pepper 
1 teaspoon of powdered cayenne pepper 5 tablespoons of Morton Tender Quick (cure is important do not leave out)

I mix the wet ingredients separate from the dry. Make sure the sugar dissolves well. Then evenly sprinkle dry ingredients over meat. Make sure the meat is not wet when you do this. Then lay the meat in a pan. Add one layer at a time. Once one layer is done then I apply some marinade in-between layers. Add next layer of spiced meat then add additional marinade over top of next layer and so on. You can adjust the recipe for your weight of venison but the Tender Quick should be 1 tablespoon (TBS) per each pound of muscle meat. Refrigerate for 24 hours per each 1/2" of thickness. When the curing time is done, lightly rinse meat under cold water and then pat dry before dehydrating or smoking. The less rinsing of the meat the spicier it will tend to be. Note the ratio of Tender Quick to meat is only for muscle meat, and should not be used for ground jerky.


----------



## pokernut

Great looking jerky Doc...That looks soooo dang good. It has been too hot to smoke jerky here this summer...another few weeks and I will be chewing like a madman!

Love the smoker too!

Ken


----------



## smokinhusker

Excellent! Like the smoker too. I've had moose meat but not jerky. Thanks for the recipe!


----------

